# For sale: 6B 159 RAF Vintage Omega 30T2 WW2 military issued pilots watch, circa 1943



## chaosbd (Dec 28, 2008)

Omega WW2 RAF military issued pilots watch, circa 1943. Alloy main case section with stainless steel bezel and snap back. Fully signed dial with deep blued hands, fine movement in full working order. keeping accurate time, and stainless steel snap back.

Back says:

A.M

6B/159

5483/43

An excellent example of a WW2 pilots Omega. In perfect working condition, movement like new! 

Price is 650 USD, wich includes word wide shipping from Belgium (insured and registrated)

If you need more pictures, please ask, I’ll be happy to send them,


----------



## lesofprimus (Dec 28, 2008)

Banned....


----------



## wilbur1 (Dec 28, 2008)

HHmmmalmost an hour and 20 mins sumbody was sleepin.........


----------



## lesofprimus (Dec 28, 2008)

Not sleepin, just waitin on the coffee machine to finish burping up its black sludge....


----------



## Njaco (Dec 28, 2008)

> If you need more pictures, please ask, I’ll be happy to send them,



How about pics of your wife? Photoshop can be so much fun!


----------

